# HMS Prince Leopold



## Craig_G (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi, Looking for anyone who served on HMS Prince Leopold especially during the landings at Sicily in 1943. My grandad served onboard there but was sent home to be later discharged invalided. I have never found out why. He died 6 years later in 1949 so I have never been able to find out.

His name was LS William Thomas Gillham. Im unsure on his trade as his do***ents do not specify as he joined up as a boy. However he did attend a torpedo school at Devonport so im assuming he was a torpedo gunner or something to do with depth charges.

any help would be amazing.

Thankyou


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi,

It seems that is a name I have not got yet.

My Dad was on the HMS Prins Albert and my research includes HMS Prince Leopold.

The Royal navy still denies that she carried depth charges. However I have proof that she did.

A good friend of mine video taped the wreck and it plainly shows depth charges and the Rack.

Even better was a letter from an original crew member who states: I was aboard the Leopold from 1943 until 29th July 1944. She
carried depth charges and we dropped one as an exercise before
our participation in the Normandy landings. Incidentally, we lowered
a landing craft or two afterward to collect quite a lot of fish. 

HMS Prinses Beatrix was a Dutch ferry that was converted like the Leopold and I have a photograph showing the depth charges.

Regards


----------



## Craig_G (Dec 10, 2012)

He served from 1941-august 1943 where he was transferred to RNAH Barrow Gurney, It is frustrating as im being left with more questions than answers. Are there any photos of ships company or any information into his time onboard? He was onboard for Vaasgo and Dieppe as well as Sicily landings.


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi,

As I have often stated, the Royal Navy does not use red tape. It is rainbow coloured.

Research is akin to stabbing yourself repeatedly with the same result.

A good example: I have a crew photo of HMS Prins Albert, with around 150 men.

I have identified SEVEN of the crew.

However....

You need to get a Service Certificate from the Navy and then it is many hours of searching and if you are lucky an odd scrap of information may be found.

I do not have much on the Leopold but what there is you are more than welcome too.

Regards


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi,

I did a quick search on the Internet and found RNAH Barrow Gurney, photos attached.

The old files are in the National Archives.

Regards


----------

